# AMX panels



## georgeMac (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm trying to source some AMX panels from the US (second hand) to use in the UK - will they work across the pond?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not familiar with these. Could you provide more info?


----------



## georgeMac (Sep 11, 2009)

I can't type web addresses here but the one's i'm referring to are amx and then the dot com after it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am guessing that they would be 60Hz here in the U.S., thus they would not work in the U.K.


----------



## pbohnsack (Dec 15, 2009)

AMX touch panels run on 12vdc, and are sold and installed all over the world. Regulated power supply is recommended, and the AMX models are auto-switching for compatibility. 

There is local representation in London and York, with dealers throughout Europe and the world.

Welcome to the world of AMX...Enjoy!


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info Paul, and welcome to the shack!


----------



## georgeMac (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Paul, I've managed to find a couple of 8400 on eBay, what's the difference between 8400 and 8400i? I'm going to pick up a couple this week but not sure which I should go for?

I also came across touchpanelcontrol.com that seem to be claiming that I could use my iPhone as a panel as well – I’ve posted a couple of messages to try and access the beta copy, you wouldn’t happen to have access to this would you?


----------



## nebonidus (Dec 8, 2009)

The MVP-8400i is a newer revision of the MVP-8400. The panel is physically the same but allows for intercom capabilities. The charger is a 13.5 volt coaxial DC connector and the powersupply is autoswitching, don't get the docks they are a joke among AMX pro's (even the in wall ones are only ok).

Don't forget the netlinx controller. The panel has IR outputs, but nobody serious uses them, they are just there in case they are needed. A NI-700 is the cheapest controller you can buy, and it is very limited in input/outputs. The NI-2000/2100 is a great step up, without the higher pricetag of the NI-2000/3100. The 4000 series just has an integrated cardframe, its nothing special.

You need a programmer. AMX uses real code, and the templating system is only moderately useful. I honestly find it faster as a pro to make simple panel files and programatically generate the user experience.


----------

